# Finding a psychiatrist



## jasonl34 (Feb 7, 2006)

How do you do this? I started working to get medical benefits. Ive gotten them and had them for about 5 months now and everyday I say im going to make an appointment tommarrow yet I never do. 

I picked up the phone today to call a local hospital but then put it down because it seemed odd of what I would have to say, and if they would start asking whats my problem ect ect.

Any help on this?

Jason


----------



## moso (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, for me it was kind of easy because I was already in the hospital. The day I got discharged I sat down with the psychiatrist, the social worker and my parents and they showed me a list of psychiatrists. I got a couple names and then called them when I got home. One of them wasn't taking any new patients. The other one was, and he was also affiliated with my school which was nice, because he treated mostly college aged people like me. When you call the psychiatrist he asks you what drugs you're taking and then sets up an appointment. At the first appointment, called the initial consultation, they go over a whole list of things to narrow down what is wrong with you. Most of the questions won't concern you. Like have you ever been sexually abused, are you obsessive about washing your hands,etc.. Then of course when you get to the social phobia part...


If I were you, I would just call and say that you have been experiencing anxiety and would like to set up an initial consult with a psychiatrist, and can they recommend any where you live. I don't know, they might ask your more than that but maybe not. You don't really have to say you have social phobia though, just say you have been feeling anxious. At least that's what I would do if it were me. maybe other people here have better advice. To be honest I never would of called a psychiatrist on my own, I was forced to go to the hospital b/c I was having severe panic attacks.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had anxiety and depression for a long time. I was suffering from very severe depression a year ago due to super ****ty life situations. And i was interested in trying some medications. I found out that i had to see a therapist/psychologist first. And they'd have to refer me to a psychiatrist so i could get meds. So that's what i did. I don't know if you have to do that in other states tho. And i don't know if i had to do that because it was depression meds i was going for versus anxiety meds. 

Hah when i saw him, he claimed my depression was causing my anxiety. But i'm sure it's the other way around. And depression meds didn't do crap so i gave up. I still saw my therapist once a week and it helped me a lot as far as the depression part goes. But my anxiety is still pretty outrageous.

I signed up for medical benefits a month ago and i'm waiting to get my card, etc and i'll set up an appointment with the clinic i'm supposed to use. I've herd some regular doctors can prescribe anxiety meds. But if it turns out i can't them there, i'll have to give the psychiatrist i saw last year, a call. Which i can, because i still see my therapist.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Have a look at this page:

http://www.paniccure.com/Find_US.htm

Although it discusses panic disorder and CBT in particular, most of the advice is as applicable to SAS and to other types of therapy. Contacting David Barlow is an excellent idea, as he is one of the pioneering researchers into SAS and other anxiety disorders.

The form on this page may also be useful:

http://www.adaa.org/GettingHelp/FindATherapist.asp


----------

